

Docker’s So Hot It Just Got $40M It Won’t Start Spending Until Next Year - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/16/dockers-so-hot-it-just-got-40m-it-wont-start-spending-until-next-year/

======
dang
Comments merged into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8323989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8323989).

